# So riders have to download new app?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

In the 3 cities where tips are available, you can only tip if you have the new app? Why don't Uber do something about this? I mean, aren't they about changing the culture as they said? 

And why is tipping only available in 3 cities? Isn't the whole point to do it in all cities? How is 3 cities better than all?


----------

